# ASPC look-up



## Flyin G Farm (Sep 5, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could look up Vickies Kewpie Doll (ASPC #148119A). I'm looking for her pedigree and I'd also like to know if she has any registered foals.

Thank you in advance!

Tracy


----------



## Lewella (Sep 6, 2010)

ASPC - 148119A VICKIE'S KEWPIE DOLL

Sex: MARE Color: SORREL & WHITE

Height: Mane & Tail: SORREL & WHITE

Date Foaled: 04/15/2000 Markings (1): STAR & STRIP; LEFT FRONT STOCKING,

Date Registered: 08/09/2000 Markings (2): RIGHT FRONT & BOTH REAR WHITE LEGS;

Current Owner: FRAN MEADE Markings (3):

Breeder: SHARON JOHNSON Markings (4):

------133722A CHERRY-HILL BUMBLE BEE

---136421A CHERRY-HILL NAPOLEON B.

------130732A CHERRY-HILL PHILOMATH FROLIC

-144191A BOBBI'S BRITTANIA BAY

------135085A BURGIE'S PAINTED TRAMP (BB) 43.25"

---138500A CHERRY-HILL BOBBI SOX

------133805A M & M'S SHY-ANN

------134961A FWF KEWPIE'S CHARRO OF ARENOSA

---138671A FLABY'S MR. CHIPS

------131760A KEWPIE'S PARTY BABE OF ARENOSA

-143638A CHIP'S MISS VICTORIA

------71110A PONYLAND'S RINGMASTER

---133720A CHERRY-HILL R. TIFFANY

------129437A M-W'S ROCKET'S SPACE FLIGHT

Progeny:

153871A 2 M'S VICKIE'S CARMELLA, FOALED: 08/10/2004


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 6, 2010)

Lewella said:


> ASPC - 148119A VICKIE'S KEWPIE DOLL
> 
> Sex: MARE Color: SORREL & WHITE
> 
> ...


I have pictures of many ponies in her pedigree on my new mare's page - Tory


----------

